# How to teach



## foolbae1228 (Aug 26, 2005)

Farang-

I have been training for a while now, and have been told by my master that I am able to teach low-level belts in Hwa Rang Do (white to some yellow). I, at the time, had no interest in teaching my art because of my knowledge (or lack there of) and it was mainly for my self pertection and perfection. Now, I have a couple of friends who are extremely interested and have definate need of the training. 

So how do I teach when I am still learning myself? Just as a student I have ideas floating through my head that I can keep straight...so how do I keep my mind in order long enough for me to teach effectively?

Also, what is the best way to teach philosophy? I know someone in desperate need of wisdom and guidance, and I don't know exactly how to put it to him, just because I've tried before and it seems to be a little like throwing fertilizer on a brick wall...against the wind. How can I teach him lessons of life that I learned to him that I know he will understand? 

My master says you can't make all the mistakes in the world yourself, so learn from other people. Any advise on what to do or what not to do is wonderful.

Thank you for helping the confused.

Farang-
 Ryan


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 26, 2005)

foolbae1228 said:
			
		

> Now, I have a couple of friends who are extremely interested and have definate need of the training.


I think your instructor is talking about instructing in the dojo, not outside.  If your friends really need some protection, a .38 snubnose is always a good choice, that or they should register as a student at a/your dojo.  Thats my advice on that.





			
				foolbae1228 said:
			
		

> Also, what is the best way to teach philosophy?


1) Though behavior and action.  If you beleive in the philosophy, it will be included in your daily life.  Then it will make more sense, and easier to pass on.
2) Study notes you take in this area daily.  Theres a lot of the stuff that is good info!






			
				foolbae1228 said:
			
		

> I know someone in desperate need of wisdom and guidance, and I don't know exactly how to put it to him, just because I've tried before and it seems to be a little like throwing fertilizer on a brick wall...


What your describing is a loose/loose situation IMHO.  If he is not wanting help, then you cannot.  Once they get in a situation where they need advice, they will ask for it.  Otherwise, just live your life and provide an example of harmony and they will seek your wisdom when they are ready.


Ponder your options, before you act think of the benefits and consiquences.  (Sp?)

HTH,
Andrew


----------



## foolbae1228 (Aug 26, 2005)

I apologize, but I meant to add that my friends have schedule conflicts and are unable to attend the classes as of now. My hope is to spark an interest in them so that they will make time to go to the dojang. 


Sorry about that.

Farang-

Ryan


----------



## lulflo (Aug 26, 2005)

Everyone has their own style of teaching. You will find that as you begin teaching, you will find out more about what you already know than you can imagine. I would just go through the normal routine...stretch, ki breathing, stances, simple blocks, strikes, kicks, then go into the basics. As they show more interest, make it a little more complicated, but in the beginning, keep it as simple as possible, you will find a natural progression and learn a ton about yourself in the process.

If you thought you were conscious about others watching you when you are performing at the instruction of others, just wait until your student looks at you to learn how to perform a kick/punch/etc. You will be their model of what they are supposed to look like.

Good luck.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Marginal (Aug 26, 2005)

Writing down a lesson plan might help too.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 26, 2005)

foolbae1228 said:
			
		

> I apologize, but I meant to add that my friends have schedule conflicts and are unable to attend the classes as of now. My hope is to spark an interest in them so that they will make time to go to the dojang.


 Oh, well thats all different. Id think if they are lower rank and from your own dojang, shouldnt be any problem if your willing to spend the time with them!

  Some others have issued some good suggestions too!

  Good luck!
  Andrew


----------



## Miles (Aug 27, 2005)

lulflo said:
			
		

> Everyone has their own style of teaching. You will find that as you begin teaching, you will find out more about what you already know than you can imagine. I would just go through the normal routine...stretch, ki breathing, stances, simple blocks, strikes, kicks, then go into the basics. As they show more interest, make it a little more complicated, but in the beginning, keep it as simple as possible, you will find a natural progression and learn a ton about yourself in the process.


 Larry, this is a nice post!  I think however, when one starts teaching, you find out what you "don't" know more so than what you "do" know.   It was a very humbling experience for me.

 I can't agree with you more about keeping it simple.  Inexperienced instructors tend to get so enthusiastic about teaching that frequently they are guilty of "information overload."

 To expand upon what Marginal said, write out a curriculum, then break it down into lesson plans.  

 Good luck!

 Miles


----------



## lulflo (Aug 27, 2005)

_*"...when one starts teaching, you find out what you "don't" know more so than what you "do" know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was a very humbling experience for me."*_

That is so true, it goes along with the idea, the more I know, the more I realize I don't know.


Just to add to the thread here also: remember all the things that you like about your teacher and how he/she does things that motivate you to learn effectively, also (more important) what any teacher has done in the past to turn you off to learning. Enhance and reinforce the good and try to improve or eliminate those methods that have been unsuccessful.

Farang - Larry


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 27, 2005)

So I think you're talking about a bare bones start.

 It is imperative, IMVHO, to _observe_ a student to assess their strengths, challenges both physical and mental.

 I think it's good to start with basic exercise for warming up to assess their fitness level, flexibility, art-specific things (wrist flexibility, ability to jump, etc.).  You can also usually find their attitude about approaching each exercise over repetition and over a fairly short period of time.

 Start just passing information and material and see how your student responds to different methods of presentation.  Sometimes there will be certain things they learn differently than the rest of the material.

 It's also important (again, IMVHO) to get feedback - listen to your student, observe his/her breathing pattern, notice what they bring to drink, what they eat, etcetera.  Befriend them a bit, but don't get too personal (unless you're already close personally to that student).  If s/he does not approach you for advice on certain things you think they need some new perspective on, give them a good example and work it into casual conversation.

 Beyond that, I would say asking very specific questions of your instructor would be in order to ensure you are turning out the kind of students you want to be and that s/he thinks are productive students.

 So ... observation, feedback, and guidance.

 Farang,

 JKN Ketchmark


----------



## DuneViking (Aug 27, 2005)

Teaching lower ranks in your instructor's class is a normal part of your training. Relax and enjoy. Teach what your instructors asks. You will learn the material you teach in more depth as you pass the information on to others.


----------



## searcher (Aug 27, 2005)

Drill them thoroughly in the basics for starters.   Then as your knowledge increases you can add to what they are learning.   You will be suprised how much better you will know your techniques by teaching them.   I feel I get more out of the teaching than my students do.   You have to learn everything front to back.   It ingrains it more in your head.   By sticking to the basics you can't go wrong.


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 28, 2005)

actually, you probably shoudlnt start teaching your friends until you have had some experience in teaching with your instructor present


----------

